# Loose Leaves and Plant Matter Cleanup



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

I just finished planting and trimming some plants. I thought that I had caught everything, but a day later, I'm seeing a few leaves floating around. Do they need to be picked up or how long can they be left in the tank? I have a 36 gallon tank. How long before they rot?

It's bothering me, but I don't have that much time on weekdays to always do cleanups.

Thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You should be fine with just leaving them in. If they're clogging up the filter intake, then clean out the intake. Otherwise, just let it be.


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

Cool, that I will do. Some trimmed roots that I missed picking up are starting to decay, but I think it may be a good thing for my un-cycled tank if the decay results in ammonia. I'm going to test the water this weekend to see what the effects may be.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Puissance said:


> Cool, that I will do. Some trimmed roots that I missed picking up are starting to decay, but I think it may be a good thing for my un-cycled tank if the decay results in ammonia. I'm going to test the water this weekend to see what the effects may be.


How is it that you're trimming an uncycled tank? I can't imagine plants having grown enough to require trimming in a tank that hasn't yet cycled...


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

Mostly just frogbit roots... they've grown to about 10" rather quickly. Also some bad leaves from crappy plants that I got from PetSmart.


----------

